# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Μουχριτσα ή γιαπωνεζικο κεχρί ;

## jk21

Για να μην επεκτεινομαστε στο ποστ με τα στιγμιοτυπα εκτροφης μας ,βαζω εδω το ερωτημα που εχει προκυψει σε μενα και το Γιαννη τον johnrider για καποιο σπορο που του φυτρωσε απο το μιγμα


Αρχικα αυτο το φυτο 





μου φανηκε για γιαπωνεζικο Μιλλετ  *Echinochloa utilis
*
http://www.fao.org/ag/agp/AGPC/doc/g...a/Pf000234.HTM

οπως και αναφερρεται στη λιστα σπορων της εταιριας που εχει πρμηθευτει 





με την αποστολη ομως νεας φωτο του δικου του φυτου 




αρχιζω πια να σκεφτομαι και γω τη μουχριτσα 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinochloa_crus-galli





η γνωμη σας;

----------


## johnakos32

Για μουχριτσα μου κάνει βάση των φωτο...
κεχρι δεν νομίζω ...

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη ,πριν ανοιξει καλα καλα το στελεχος ,με τον σπορο συγκεντρωμενο ,εμοιαζε με μιλλετ ,αλλα η δευτερη φωτο δειχνει οτι ανοιγει το φυτο σε πολλα στελεχη συστοιχιας σπορων και μαλλον ειναι μουχριτσα .Ειναι και αυτη παντως ειδος millet απλα αγριο

----------


## johnrider

Aφού πήρα τους σπόρους από ένα τέτοιο φυτό

 H αρχική γλάστρα γλάστρα  μου παρουσίασε αυτήν την εικόνα σήμερα ίσως έγινε αυτό γιατί απλώθηκαν η ρίζες σε όλη την γλάστρα.



Eάν όντως συμφωνείτε ότι είναι μουχρίτσα τότε η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία αντί για ιαπωνικο κεχρι μου πούλησε  μουχρίτσα την οποία δεν την γράφει στην σύσταση.

http://luirig.altervista.org/flora/t...nochloa+colona

----------


## jk21

τελικα απο οτι το ψαχνω τα πραγματα ειναι μπερδεμενα ....

αυτο που δειχνει ο Γιαννης ειναι σιγουρα 

Μουχριτσα  Echinocloa crus-galli (L.)P. Beaw

*το αλλο που βρισκουμε σαν ιαπωνικο μιλλετ ειναι το 

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_millethttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinochloa_esculenta


ή 
http://www.fao.org/ag/agp/AGPC/doc/g...a/Pf000234.HTM

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinochloa_frumentacea

https://www.google.gr/search?q=Echin...h=899#imgdii=_

που αυτο μοιαζει πραγματι με μουχριτσα και ειναι ειδος μαλλον μουχριτσας

αφου το συνανταμε και ως 


http://www.fao.org/ag/agp/AGPC/doc/g...a/Pf000234.HTM
E. *crus-galli* var. frumentacea 


φεξε μου και γλυστρισα που λενε .... 

Γιαννη η ουσια ειναι οτι αυτα πανω κατω εχουν την ιδια διατροφικη αξια και συ αυτη τη στιγμη εχεις ενα φυτο που αποτελει και στη φυση τροφη της καρδερινας 
*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*

----------


## johnrider

Η ουσία που βγήκε από αυτό είναι ότι εγώ σαν καταναλωτής πλήρωσα το συγκεκριμένο μίγμα με αυτά που έγραφε στην σύσταση του. Δεν μπορεί η κάθε εταιρία να μου δίνει σφραγισμένη τροφή να μου βάζει διαφορα μέσα για να πιάσει τον όγκο που χρειάζεται.
Aπό δω και μπρός όσο αφορά το μίγμα που θα δίνω στις καρδερίνες συγκεκριμένα θα είναι μονο από μεμονωμένους σπόρους για να ξέρω και τι πληρώνω.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αυτο που προσπαθησα να σου πω πιο πανω ,ειναι το εξης (το ξαναεξηγω γιατι ισως δεν ειδες αναλυτικα τους συνδεσμους και δεν εγινα κατανοητος )

αυτο που βγηκε σε εσενα ,ειναι σιγουρα Μουχριτσα

Η Μουχριτσα ειναι το φυτο  _Echinochloa crus-galli_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinochloa_crus-galli

Μια αλλη ονομασια του φυτου αυτου (συνωνυμο ) ειναι το  _Echinochloa frumentacea _ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinochloa_frumentacea

στην τελευταια σελιδα μπορεις να δεις ,που λεει :

_echinochloa frumentacea (Indian barnyard millet, sawa millet, or billion dollar grass)[2] is a species of Echinochloa. Both Echinochloa frumentacea and E. esculenta are called Japanese millet._


δηλαδη ιαπωνικο millet δεν λεγεται μονο η μουχριτσα (που λεγεται ομως σιγουρα και αυτη ) ,αλλα και το φυτο
_E. esculenta_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinochloa_esculenta

που εχει αυτη την εμφανιση 



που ειχα αρχικα σαν δεδομενο οτι ειναι το ιαπωνικο μιλλετ


Αρα η εταιρια που μιγμα της αγορασες ,εχει μεσα ενα απο τα δυο ειδη που ονομαζονται ιαπωνικο Μillet

----------


## johnrider

Στιγμιότυπα καρδερίνας & Echinochloa frumentacea.

----------


## jk21

> Η ουσία που βγήκε από αυτό είναι ότι εγώ σαν καταναλωτής πλήρωσα το συγκεκριμένο μίγμα με αυτά που έγραφε στην σύσταση του. Δεν μπορεί η κάθε εταιρία να μου δίνει σφραγισμένη τροφή να μου βάζει διαφορα μέσα για να πιάσει τον όγκο που χρειάζεται.
> Aπό δω και μπρός όσο αφορά το μίγμα που θα δίνω στις καρδερίνες συγκεκριμένα θα είναι μονο από μεμονωμένους σπόρους για να ξέρω και τι πληρώνω.


<< δεν πα να λετε οτι θελετε και σεις και οι εταιριες  ...  εγω ευχαριστιεμαι φρεσκια μουχριτσα και οχι τις ξεραιλες που μου δινεται χαχαχαχα >>

----------


## johnrider

Μμμμμμ μια καθαρότητα, μια _φρεσκάδα_ μοναδική!

----------


## ninos

Φοβερές φωτογραφίες Γιάννη και τα πουλιά λάμπουν από υγεία. Μπράβο !!!

----------


## johnrider

ίσως επειδή δεν τρώνε συσκευασμένες τροφές από αρχές αυγούστου που είναι γεμάτο με γρασίδι=άχυρο για εμενα.
Και αλλα πολλά που για να τα βρείς μέσα στην τροφή θα πρέπει να τα ψάχνεις με φακό μεγενθυτικό να είναι άραγε αυτός η σπόρος η να μην είναι.

----------

